

Ask HN: Best way to learn React? - xasos


======
heldrida
The best way of learning `anything` is time, dedication, practice, self
motivation, studying, persistence and not only. They have documents and a
simple google search also leads to quiet a lot of articles, tutorial, videos,
etc.

------
cosmosraker
[http://facebook.github.io/react/docs/getting-
started.html](http://facebook.github.io/react/docs/getting-started.html)

